# Před x lety = x let zpátky



## jazyk

Je v některé oblasti České republiky běžné používat slovo zpátky k určení času, jako například v _Přestěhoval jsem se do České republiky tři roky zpátky_? Mám polského kamaráda, který mluví výbornou češtinou, a on se tak vyjadřuje. Neznám žádného jiného člověka, který tak mluví. Někdy myslím, že je to polonismus (trzy lata temu) nebo rusismus (tri goda nazad), ale nejsem si jist. Pokud je to slovo v této souvislosti používáno v některých regionech, považujete je za spisovnou češtinu?


----------



## bibax

Před chvílí jsem četl v novinách (E15, D. Martínek: "Švejk ve stávce") tuto větu: "I Němci umějí ... , ale *dva roky zpátky* úspěšně zablokovali dopravu při největší železniční stávce v historii".

Je to nesprávné a v článku jinak psaném spisovnou češtinou (všimni si tvaru "umějí") to navíc vypadá a zní dost blbě.

Správně mělo být: "Ale před(e) dvěma lety úspěšně ..."

Znám člověka, který říká (ale zcela určitě nepíše) např. "dva roky nazáda" (podle ruštiny), ale to je jen takový jeho žert.

Jiná správná možnost, ale s poněkud jiným významem: jsou tomu (již) dva roky, kdy uspěšně zablokovali ...


----------



## tlumic

Kultivovaná čeština to není, spisovná tedy také ne.

Jako pomůcka by se možná dalo říct, když na to tak koukám, že se "nazpátek/zpátky" v tomto významu možná používá spíše ve spojení s nedokonavým slovesem - "Je to dva roky zpátky, co jsem tady byl naposled". Nebo třeba může pomoci všímat si přítomnosti toho "to" ve větě.


----------



## Kyle Butler

V Slovenčine máme podobnú vec, ktorá sa celkom často používa, akurát namiesto "zpátky" (naspäť) používame "dozadu". 

Napríklad: Kedy si sa presťahoval do Česka? Neviem, asi tak tri roky dozadu.


----------



## jazyk

Je to spisovná slovenčina?


----------



## vianie

Ja z používania spojení typu "tri roky dozadu" v zmysle "pred tromi rokmi" nemám nejaký pocit nekultivovanosti, tobôž nespisovnosti. V našom kraji je to bežné práve tak ako "pred troma rokmi".

Svoje dojmy pravdaže nepovyšujem nad uznesenia našich milých jazykovedcov, ktoré mi v tomto prípade nie sú známe.

Akými konštrukciami sa tu vyjadrujú na strednom a východnom Slovensku som si taktiež dosiaľ nevšímal.


----------



## jazyk

Tromi, troma alebo oba? Ja nehovorim po slovensky, ale podľa informácii Wikipedii sú tvary tromi a troma, ale nerozumiem, aký je rozdiel.


----------



## vianie

Správny postreh. Áno, obidva tvary tromi/troma sú v modernej slovenčine spisovné, takisto i dvomi/dvoma. Dvojtvary však platia len pri týchto dvoch číslovkách.

Koncové -a má byť pozostatkom duálového (duálny je asi skôr obeh) skloňovania v slovenčine (podobne ako pár očí/pár očú, pár uší/pár ušú, pár stoviek/pár stovák, pár kariet/pár karát), ktorý sa následne paradoxne rozšíril i do podaktorých neduálových pozícií a ustálil sa v nich.

Duálové tvary s koncovým -a sú obligátne pre západné Slovensko (Na rínku v Púchove sa vždycky povyprávam s nejakýma Moravákma.), avšak ostatné ponajviac pre stredné Slovensko (Do očú brat, krem očú had.).


----------

